# Unidentified EGGS!! Can I keep 'em Mommy?



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I found some eggs this morning on my filter intake tube, back glass, powerhead. They are about a 0.1 cm wide. Please help identify them!! And offer any suggestions on how I may be able to keep them.

Here is my population:
Rainbow fish. I don't know what kind, each approx 3 in. Added 2 days ago. (2 x male, 1 x female)
Corys (1 x green spotted, 1 x albino, 1 x green)
Siamese Algae Eaters x 8 (3 juvenile)
Cardinal Tetras x 9
Otocinclus x 2
Long finned bristle nose pleco (2 x female, 1 x male)
Several ghost shrimp

I know it's not the Cardinals or Shrimp. Here are two pictures.



















Here is the whole tank.... 75 gallon.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

It might be the rainbows from deduction, although cories often lay eggs all over the glass so im not so sure which. See if you can scrape them off and hatch somewhere else to increase the survival rates of the fries. Get those floating hatcheries to store them in that same tank.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm scraping them off now... I'm going to transfer them to a breeder net in my fry tank until I get a heater for one of my extra tanks. The fry tank has 20-something plume-tail platys.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

It takes about a week to hatch if those are rainbow's. My furcatus lay eggs almost the same way on glass and on the microswords.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow that is a really good close up of the eggs! I need a new camera!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That will be fun to see what they are. Your close up is amazing. I can see the fish in there!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You know... I never had good hatch rates after scraping eggs off where they were laid. They always seemed to get fungus, or just never hatch if I had anti-fungals in the water... Keep us posted.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

I bet they're cory eggs.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree, right number, right size, and they like laying eggs on the glass/sides of tank.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Did you scramble them? Did they hatch?


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hehe... Yum! Nope... 

I'm pretty sure they are cory eggs though.

I have actually had 3 spawns now that I've attempted to keep. The first I just put into an empty 10g with nothing else but an airstone. Fungus. 
Learned about fungus. 
Next time did the same thing, only this time with the blue stuff for the fungus, and some pea gravel in the tank.
Pea gravel soaked up the blue stuff and got all stained. Fungus.
This last time I put them in a 1 gallon jar in the bathroom with an airstone. In the dark. Nothing hatched. It might have been too cold.
Next time going to put the 1 g jar inside the 10g tank with an airstone and blue stuff, and cover it up so it's dark and warm.  We will see.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

oh so they were cory? I didnt know that they lay eggs like that . GL


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Apparently... neither did I. I have another spawn just this week, but I left them in the tank and watched all my Cardinals tear them up! I thought - poor babies, but yummy treat for Cardinals. I don't want to deal with new eggs right now. Too much going on in tank world!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well. I've finally been successful hatching cory fry! 

Here's how I did it:
Eggs foung on anubias plant. Removed entire plant. Put into 1/2 gallon glass jar with nothing but an airstone and water from the tank it came in. One drop blue stuff. Seated the jar into a 10g running tank (for heat and light)

That's it, just dropped it in. The water level of the tank was reduced to be even with the water level of the jar, but I haven't done any water changes or anything yet. 

This morning I've got little wigglers. Not all of the eggs have hatched. I'm going to give them until tomorrow morning, do a gentle water change and then figure out what I'm going to do with them.

I wonder if it would be okay to put the fry into the pleco fry tank with my newly hatched plecos. They are only a couple days older but much much bigger than the cory fry. Any thoughts?


----------

